# Cleaning Wheel Backs...



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Well the Wheels had to come off to work on the brakes so the best time to clean the rears...:thumb:
I had never done them and the previous owner i doubt ever did.

*So Dirty wheel...*










*Surfex Doing its thing...*










*Rinsed off...*










*Second Hit needed and this after rinsing off...*










*I used some Valet Pro citrus and glue remover as i had run out of tardis bit more elbow grease needed than with Tardis.*

*Iron-x doings its thing...*










*Agitated with detailing brush...*










*Rinsed and Clayed..*










*Some FK1000P 2 Coats...*










*Somewhat better than before...:lol:*


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

They looked like silver mags to start with! Nice and clean now.


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

Really Good job. I need to do mine!


----------



## Jon.G (Jan 26, 2011)

I used fk1000p on mine too! works a treat. My dad said it made my wheels feel 'plasticy' LOL.


----------



## danny_dub (Jan 13, 2011)

What products did you use mate?


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Very good job, I seem to be stuck with the black bits on the inside of the spokes, it seems to be baked on brake dust, but hadn't been touched before I got the car.
Would iron-x shift it?


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

excellent work, look like new.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

danny_dub said:


> What products did you use mate?


Sorry for missing this...

As the thread states.

Bilt Hamber Surfex HD De Greaser.. I Know i only Put Surfex at the time...:wall:

Valet Pro Citrus Tar and Glue Remover.

Iron_x

Bilt Hamber Regular Clay

Then The FK1000P Hybrid Wax Sealant.

Oh also Water...:lol:
Some Micro Fibres and a £1 detailing brush.



Turkleton said:


> Very good job, I seem to be stuck with the black bits on the inside of the spokes, it seems to be baked on brake dust, but hadn't been touched before I got the car.
> Would iron-x shift it?


Should think so...:thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice job. I need to get round to doing mine.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice job, they'll be really easy to clean now with the 1000p on them.


----------



## Spooky (Feb 17, 2011)

They look so much different! Awesome work!


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

Those were pretty spotless in the first place compared to my 20 year old peugeot wheels!!!

I have to break out the 400 grit paper to partially de'tar spot mine


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Wicked job buddy :thumb:


----------



## Jamesm76 (Aug 29, 2011)

Great job, something I only ever seem to do prior to alloys going onto Ebay! I really should strip my current alloys off and give them a scrub!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I really need to do mine aswell, I'll probably do it when I do my big pre-winter detail, also means I can clean out the wheel arches properly as well.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## ben.beesley (Aug 27, 2011)

Note to self must do mine!!  nice work tho mate


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Jamesm76 said:


> Great job, something I only ever seem to do prior to alloys going onto Ebay! I really should strip my current alloys off and give them a scrub!


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

That's how my manky old wheels turned out. Most satisfying job it was too!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Always the most rewarding part of a detail,l always find myself applying tyre dressing to the inside sidewalls too,sad, who's going to see them?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

herbiedacious said:


> Always the most rewarding part of a detail,l always find myself applying tyre dressing to the inside sidewalls too,sad, who's going to see them?


Done that.....:lol:


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

What a great job. Must remember this thread!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate, they look much better :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Excellent work, and will be easy to clean from now on as there all sealed :thumb:


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

Planning to do the same in March and then seal with C5.


----------

